

Magic and Human Computer Interfaces - magicseth
http://myvideos.stanford.edu/player/slplayer.aspx?coll=5371486a-d176-4e27-a50d-505505c44765&s=true

======
bergie
Honestly, this was the first time I ever ran into a website requiring
Silverlight. Doesn't make for a compelling experience on the iPad...

